
Gmail can now tell your co-workers you’re on vacation BEFORE they email you - jonbaer
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/30/gmail-can-now-tell-your-coworkers-youre-on-vacation-before-they-email-you/
======
crispyporkbites
This already exists in outlook/exchange...

It even shows up as a yellow banner in the same way

